# make a mean face?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Funny video, but serious question.

In this video, this russian man taught his dog to show his mean face on command. It's a funny trick and I always wondered how do they get this behavior? Shaping? Capturing? Obviously you can't lure it. My IPO1 dog doesn't offer this behavior (showing teeth) for anything (play or signals) so how could I teach him this? Looks like a funny trick.

Dog Shows His Mean Face | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't got a clue how he did it, its is funny. I like how quick he responds and returns to a "straight" face.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wonder if anyone knows how to teach this?

btw: "gulat" is russian for "a walk" as in (lets go for a walk) - thats what the owner is saying when the dog gets calm and curious, and "aday" means "give it" as in "give it to me" and that's the command for "show a mean face" - at least that's what my basic understanding of Russian tells me.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried several ways to teach this to my dog...0 idea on how to actually get it to work. hahaha.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oooooh! I saw this. I knew someone would post it. Too funny.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

The expression in the eyes doesn't match the teeth showing.
But it is funny.
Somehow, don't know how, I taught my son's dog to 'smile'.
When I was a young boy my dog would 'smile' on command.
Liked to scare my little friends that way.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Love that video ..lol If anyone figures it out, post up!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My father taught his Doberman's how to do this years ago. I never asked him how he did it, but they would bare teeth on command.

It rather looked like a smile instead of being an aggressive look.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

The only way i have found was when Hex was asleep - if I tickle his whiskers his lips curl up - it's not annoyance or aggression it seem s to be more of a reflex  wonder if clicker training would work with it  I was trying to get him to "wipe his face" with is paw LOL


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, so the guy says "idem guliat" which means lets go for a walk/play and the dog is pleasant. As soon as he says "odai" which means give back the dog growls. I am assuming that "give back" means give back the treat and if you take the treat from some dogs that have food aggression they will growl. He probably rewarded his dog each time he would growl and show teeth whenever the guy was taking away a treat from the dog. Thats what Im thinking.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I did it with Echo using a clicker and marking with "show" (eventually "show me your teeth") when he'd just start to curl his lips back to take a ball, treat, etc being held in front of him. I haven't gotten it to be that exaggerated yet, but he will at least bare them for a second or two. It's a work in progress, but if you can figure out when they'll do it on their own (being tickled, or with a treat) and you're consistent about marking it, it's not too hard.


----------



## Tank_N_Moose (Jul 23, 2011)

I accidently found Tank will flash teeth if you show him something he doesn't like (specifically a medicine syringe) so for now I say "Danger!" and act like I'm going to give him medicine (there's nothing in it) and he'll flash teeth and he gets a treat. He's slowly picking it up.

Also in case anyone is worried he doesn't get aggressive when recieving medicine. He just shows teeth and moves his tongue to get the taste out of his mouth. Other than that he takes it like a champ.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh oh I am teaching my puppy this right now. I started marking when she really wants a toy and starts growling at it and now when I say "get angry" she chomps her teeth up and down like this:


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

the video below is too cute XD I'm gonna have to try that with Gunther!


----------

